#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-14
<akgraner> Hi all :-)
<daker> hi akgraner !
<akgraner> daker, hi
<dholbach> good morning
<pendulum_> Hiya
<AlanBell> hi pendulum_
<pendulum_> AlanBell: How goes?
<AlanBell> busy playing with elgg today
<pendulum_> Cool :)
<AlanBell> nice empty house again after having lots of people round at the weekend
<pendulum_> Heh
<AlanBell> met my new niece
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/caitlin.jpg
<pendulum_> Aww :)
<jussi> voi pienta!
<AlanBell> can be detached?
<AlanBell> ah, may be small
<AlanBell> Voi pientä
<jussi> AlanBell: its the kind of thing you say when you see a baby... similar to "aww, cute"
<elky> AlanBell, jussi is still trying to pretend to be european, you see.
<jussi> lol
<pendulum_> Haha
 * AlanBell thinks Australia needs to learn to let go
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> jjust let go, Im not worth it anyhow :P
<elky> Oh, Finland can keep him, but we get to keep picking on him no matter what.
<elky> 'tis the Aussie way.
<jussi> elky: :(
 * elky pats jussi on the head.
<jussi> elky: oh come on... Im not 5 anymore...
 * jussi guesses that he is of a similar age to elky...
<elky> approaching 29?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> 82 born
<elky> but if you were born just one day before me, you qualify as a young'n :P
<jussi> elky: 4/4/82... am I a young'n?
<elky> This is the wrong channel for this now anyway
<elky> jussi, by 6mths.
<jussi> hehe
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> akgraner: ping
<czajkowski> Giving a talk next month on women in open source and Ubuntu women, wondering have folks been at similar presentations
<czajkowski> the audience will have limited open source knowledge
<hypatia> czajkowski: if you haven't seen skud's OSCON keynote from last year: http://infotrope.net/blog/2009/07/25/standing-out-in-the-crowd-my-oscon-keynote/
<czajkowski> hypatia: Thanks, much appreciated.
<hypatia> :)
<czajkowski> my interview on podcast about after 6 mins http://www.pcliveradio.ie/ubuntu-and-more/
<hypatia> czajkowski: some more here: http://delicious.com/hypatia.ca/unlockingtheclubhouse+opensource
<hypatia> http://denise.dreamwidth.org/23600.html is freaking fantastic
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> this is all new to me
<AlanBell> Sam Bail did one at oggcamp
<czajkowski> so if you were sitting in a room
<czajkowski> not heard of open source
<czajkowski> and were being told about UW
<czajkowski> what would you like to hear
<AlanBell> who is in the room?
<czajkowski> women in business
<AlanBell> ah, that makes a huge difference!
<czajkowski> A bit of background about the City Learning Centres.  City Learning Centres were established in what were named Education Action Zones, these are deprived inner city areas of England predominantly old industrial cities e.g. London, Manchester. Birmingham, Leeds, Newcastle etc.  A typical CLC will have an AV studio, advanced print facilities,  video conferencing etc.  We explore new technologies on all platforms Mac,
<czajkowski> What I'd like is a what works well session to familiarise the audience with the Ubuntu Women project, why it was established,  its aims and its successes.  How the  community communicates and organises itself and how CLCs can work with the community and possibly extend its reach into secondary schools in England.
<czajkowski> sorry for over paste
<AlanBell> what do you want them to do as a result of hearing your talk?
<czajkowski> well to have a better knowlege of Ubuntu and what the UW team is about
<AlanBell> do you want them to get involved? Use Ubuntu?
<czajkowski> well yes, to both
<czajkowski> for them to know there is an alternative out there
<czajkowski> know the resources that are available to them
<AlanBell> don't focus on the information you want them to absorb because that will be like reading them a wikipedia page, focus on making them enthusiastic to do something
<czajkowski> ok
<AlanBell> and then you pursuade them that doing what you want them to do is easy and fun by giving all the information you want them to absorb
<czajkowski> well also these are managers, you want to get them to see it's easy and here to help also
<AlanBell> so like my votegeek presentation started out by wanting people to go out and vote. The presentation gave a lot of information that justified what I wanted them to do.
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> ok
<AlanBell> so you are talking to a bunch of women and you want them to go away afterwards and get involved in the Ubuntu Community
<AlanBell> because it will be good strategically for their businesses
<czajkowski> yes but there will be others bar women there
<czajkowski> I think
<czajkowski> going by the website
<AlanBell> because the community is friendly and supportive
<czajkowski> AlanBell: cheers
<AlanBell> mixed audience is fine, the point is you are not talking to an open source geek crowd in need of an attitude adjustment!
<AlanBell> you are selling them the benefits of our wonderful community
<AlanBell> and telling them to get their collective backsides down to london for the 13th :-) http://ubuntuinbusiness.eventbright.com
<czajkowski> yes good point
<AlanBell> czajkowski: the city learning centres are Becta funded and Becta is for the chop. They might have significant funding issues heading their way.
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> well as of yesterday it;s still going ahead as I've to submit a bio and sort out flights
<AlanBell> yes, didn't mean the conference might get cut. Just they might be looking for innovative ways to make significant savings. Most of their priorities are about technology http://localauthorities.becta.org.uk/index.php?section=ndi&catcode=la_clc_01
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> AlanBell: see pm
<bekabug> can't get into ubuntu-women unless invited.  when did this start?
<AlanBell> some weeks ago bekabug in response to a lot of trolls and wiki vandalism
<bekabug> how annoying (of the trolls) :/  I guess I'll wait around for an invite
<JanC> bekabug: do we know you from somewhere?
<bekabug> probably not :)
<bekabug> i'm bekabug on undernet
<czajkowski> bekabug: I think JanC meant, in the project or in Ubuntu
<bekabug> i understood and no. i'm a lurker in this channel and others
<Pendulum> bekabug: you should delurk some here then so we can get to know you :)
<bekabug> i've actually learned quite a bit just being quiet and watching. one day i'll have something to say that will be informed and intelligent haha
<maco> mistakes are how you learn :)
<Pendulum> I'm not sure I say stuff that's informed and intelligent often
<Pendulum> speaking of which, is there anyone here who'd be willing to help me relearn C and learn Python this summer?
<Pendulum> (or in the next few months, not limited to the summer)
<AlanBell> I did some C 18 years ago. Still trying to forget it.
<Pendulum> I actually liked C when I was trying to learn it at uni
<Pendulum> my lack of learning it had to do with a crap instructor and the fact that I was writing my thesis at the same time so didn't have loads of energy to devote to my non-thesis classes
<AlanBell> pointer arithmetic just shouldn't be allowed.
<maco> Pendulum: i can maybe answer questions
<maco> when i get stuck in C, i ask in #linuxchix
<maco> there are some darned good programmers in there
<Pendulum> most of my C related problem is not really knowing where to start. because we didn't use a textbook or anything in the class I took so I need to figure out something that will work for that
<Pendulum> (python I at least have a couple tutorials to use)
<AlanBell> Python is nice. I am just a beginner, but I think it kind of makes sense.
<JanC> Pendulum: I can help answering questions about python
<akgraner> Hi all - I added all the people who answered the email about hidden email addresses - but if you have not received your voter email and you were a member of the UW LP team before May - please email me
<daker> JanC, i need help pls
<daker> <daker> revisionist, self.menu = gtk.Menu()
<daker> <daker> self.item1 = gtk.MenuItem("Test1", False)
<daker> <daker> self.item1.show()
<daker> <daker> self.item2 = gtk.MenuItem("Test2", False)
<daker> <daker> self.item2.show()
<daker> <daker> self.menu.append(self.item1)
<AlanBell> !paste
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daker> <daker> self.menu.append(self.item2)
<daker> <daker> after showing the menu i want to edit the labels of item1 & item2
<valorie> AlanBell: cute!
<valorie> she seems to be fascinated by your ear
<akgraner> elky,  thank you!
<valorie> akgraner, I don't think I got the vote email
<valorie> what address should I search for, that it was mailed from?
<valorie> could be in my spam or something
<akgraner> should have CIVS in the subject line
<valorie> CIVS?
<akgraner> mailed from my ubuntu.com address
<valorie> k
<valorie> thanks so much, there it is
<akgraner> the subject line it sends me looks different from the ones it sends everyone else
<akgraner> so I don't know the exact subject line
<pleia2> "Poll: Ubuntu Women Project 2010-2011 Leadership Elections"
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> let me email the list to let them know what to look for - I am sure it might have wound up in SPAM for others as well
<AlanBell> valorie: yup very cute
<AlanBell> and the baby is nice too :-)
<akgraner> why am I getting mails going to ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com - I don't remember signing up for the uk mailing list?
<AlanBell> popey: ^^
<akgraner> and it's about resetting my twitter password
<AlanBell> that sounds spamish
<akgraner> nods
<JanC> that sounds like malware
<AlanBell> there has been no twitter related discussion on -uk mailing list today
<akgraner> I got one from Ubuntu-nl list too
<akgraner> ahhhh
<JanC> don't they come with an .exe attached?
<akgraner> here is the header
<akgraner> from	Twitter <twitter-resetpw-ubuntu-uk=lists.ubuntu.com@postmaster.twitter.com>
<akgraner> reply-to	noreply@postmaster.twitter.com
<akgraner> to	ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> date	Mon, Jun 14, 2010 at 5:56 PM
<akgraner> subject	Reset your Twitter password
<JanC> yeah, that was malware IIRC
<pleia2> yeah, I've been getting them all day
<akgraner> ahh ok
<JanC> I've been getting them for several days now
<valorie> It didn't go in my spam, but not in my ubuntu folder, either
 * valorie adds @ubuntu.com to filters to that folder
<valorie> have we heard anything on the new logo?
<czajkowski> anyone know where I'd find a link to the essays from the 1st competition online?
<pleia2> czajkowski: it's linked on the front page of the wiki
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu
<pleia2> there ;)
<czajkowski> my googling skills were failing me
<czajkowski> cheers
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> issyl0: ping
<issyl0> Pendulum: mmhmm?
<issyl0> Pendulum: how're things?
<Pendulum> issyl0: PM?
<issyl0> Pendulum: sure - no need to ask.
<sizeman> Hi
<sizeman> I have a problem watching movies om my TV from my laptop
<sizeman> the picture is like gelly
<sizeman> someone who can help?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-19
<akgraner> anyone have a few minutes to collaborate on an anti-harassment policy?
<valorie> for what, akgraner?
<akgraner> a Linux Fest
<valorie> ooo, cool
<valorie> maco told me there were problems
<valorie> which is Not Cool
<akgraner> yep
<valorie> The Ohio LinuxFest is dedicated for making Open Source truly open to everyone. We do not discriminate based on ethnic background, religion, gender, sexuality, body shape, disability, or even what operating system you use. We also do not tolerate harassment based on discrimination.
<akgraner> soooo - I want to go ahead draft the policy and the present it to our board
<valorie> http://www.ohiolinux.org/about.html
<valorie> sounds like a good starting point
<akgraner> yep ws looking at that as well
<akgraner> was
<akgraner> http://www.cahp.girl-wonder.org/con-resources/
<valorie> I like that it is positive first
<akgraner> is what I am looking at as well
<valorie> I like that even better
<valorie> rather than "we do not"
<akgraner> yep - this is more a formal policy I am talking about - not the statement in the description - I think both are needed
<akgraner> but if someone wants a copy of our policy I want to make sure we have one
<valorie> your link looks excellent
<valorie> good questions
<akgraner> skud sent it too me
<akgraner> she rocks
<akgraner> so I am going to start here with a blank page and start working on it
<akgraner> http://ietherpad.com/SoutheastLinuxFest
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I don't have time right now
<valorie> but will look in later
<akgraner> so if anyone wants to add to it based on formal policies they know of please feel free to
<valorie> I hope maco will chime in as well
<akgraner> thanks valorie!
<JanC> akgraner: I'd say, keep it as simple & general & short as possible
<JanC> oh, and include something about the staff/organisation deciding on what constitutes harassment
<pleia2> yeah, I think trying to define harassment tends to be a mistake (it can be physical, it can be verbal, it can be very subtle...)
<JanC> and the more you define it, the easier to try to stay at the the safe side while still being annoying
 * pleia2 nods
<MichelleQ> akgraner: if you need help with the anti-harrassment policies, I've got some small-business resources that might offer a springboard, too
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I think I have a good start  :-/
<akgraner> MichelleQ, http://ietherpad.com/SoutheastLinuxFest
<MichelleQ> if you want me to proofread the final product, let me know
<svaksha> akgraner: harassment can take on different forms too. Ex. getting cronies/buddies to gang-up and complain against a whistle-blower, a cabal silencing dissent....etc...
<svaksha> defining the abstract is hard when there are so many shades of grey
<JanC> yeah, that's why I suggested keeping it as open as possible, and saying the staff/board decides, not the visitors etc.
<svaksha> true, which is why any board/staff needs folks who are _clued in_ about diversity issues.
<JanC> IMHO most of it is about common sense & general politeness
<JanC> but of course a reminder about that might be useful, as well as some information about cultural differences in case people aren't used to that...
<nigelb> amber's written up some good good stuff though
<hypatia> akgraner: " In general, we can take no action to prevent a person from attending Southeast LinuxFest unless that person has made a specific and credible threat toward the LinuxFest itself." <-- this is super problematic.  it's a private event - you can tell anyone to leave and not come back.
<hypatia> you're seriously asking people to get /restraining orders/ before banning anyone?
<hypatia> because that's ridiculous.
<hypatia> the "we can take no action" thing is simply not true.  it's a cop-out.
<nigelb> also if its one of the organizers - what do you do then?
<pleia2> yeah, legally you can tell anyone to leave
<hypatia> i say this because i know other cons which do and have kicked out people who have committed sexual assaults or sexually harassed con attendees
<hypatia> without the police being involved.
<JanC> that part was copied from another event's policy AFAIK
<hypatia> ok, well, it's no good, in my opinion :)
<JanC> and I suppose it's about cases where there is no way for the organisers to judge things
<hypatia> that's not what it says at all
<JanC> but it might need some clarification maybe
<hypatia> "in general" != "in cases where we can't judge"
<JanC> I won't be surprised if that's the general case, in practice...
<JanC> but still, might be worded better
<hypatia> anyway, i've said my piece here, going to bed.
<hypatia> nite folks.
<JanC> your point is certainly useful  ☺
<valorie> that statement pulled me up short also
<AlanBell> hypatia: I think that is not referring to kicking people out, but refusing them entry in the first place
<valorie> I would just leave it out entirely, if it was me
<AlanBell> it does read a bit odd
<valorie> "we can take no action" shouldn't be in there
<valorie> but I gotta go to bed, so that's my input
<valorie> nighters all
<AlanBell> o/
<akgraner> I was just pulling from other event policies to see what the SELF board thought etc... none of the stuff on the eitherpad was set in stone..
<akgraner> but I have since deleted it all  - and will just ask for a policy that already exists and we can just fill in the blanks..  - I am a little crispy over the whole thing at the moment.  What I thought would be an easy fix well it isn't - Thank you all.. I really appreciated it.
<akgraner> wasn't not was - sigh typing fail today
<pleia2> these things are never easy fixes
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner 
<pleia2> thanks for working on it
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks
<AlanBell> It just occurred to me to look at the percentage of women signed up to the Ubuntu in Business event we are doing in London
<AlanBell> there are 10 obviously female names out of 119
<AlanBell> there are a number of ambiguous names such as "Robin" so the number may be higher
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-20
<pleia2> AlanBell: wow, that's a pretty decent percentage :)
<elky> It kind of further adds to anecdata for the pub culture being a blocker, imho.
<AlanBell> yeah and that is without really trying
<AlanBell> elky: it is actually in a pub/nightclub
<AlanBell> not a very politically correct one either :-)
<elky> AlanBell, sure, but the event doesn't sound like it's aimed at hackers, it sounds aimed at business.
<elky> and "business" gives the vibe of "you can expect workplace standard of behaviour" rather than "a group of guys in a pub"
<elky> Imagine how much more you could have got had the pub been "politically correct".
<AlanBell> yeah, but then we might have had to pay for it
<AlanBell> http://www.thebrickhouse.co.uk
<AlanBell> we were looking at conference centres and similar
<AlanBell> I wouldn't have held it in an actual pub as such
<elky> Ok, you made it sound worse than it is.
<elky> Unless it's somehow not Cabaret but rather "Cabaret".
<AlanBell> I really don't know, I am sure it is all in good taste
<AlanBell> they don't let hen parties book strippers
<AlanBell> I would hope there is a measure of equality about that policy
<AlanBell> anyhow, there are no strippers on the agenda of the event we are running
<AlanBell> but there will be cloud computing in the bed bar I think
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-14
<Tubu> hi UW!
<Tubu> I have a little idea, but don't know really where I can propose/post it...
<Tubu> It's about a "women's agenda" (an item for "visibility" of women in IT, or larger in technology...) in the form of a ICS file.
<pleia2> a calendar for women in tech events?
<nigelb> A calender file?
<Tubu> yes a calendar file that would have each day a women name with year of birth and maybe a link to a bio page...
<maco> pleia2: for women in tech events, there's https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=1gf39njuar54uf0k71v38pl84s@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<maco> and also for CFPs-that-would-like-women-to-submit:   https://www.google.com/calendar/b/0/embed?src=leqs1b57mb4f456p10np5psgrg@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<pleia2> maco: yeah, there are a few of them floating around but I don't know any of which are maintained to the point of being useful
<maco> the latter one is a Geek Feminism one i think. the former...not sure, either GF or DevChix, maybe?
<pleia2> that one seems to only have some events in portland listed
<maco> the portland one is a recurring event that's setup i think
<Tubu> thanks for the link, already
<maco> GHC is on the events one, as is the DIOS from OLF
<nigelb> ^^ EETOOMANYACRONYMS :-)
<pleia2> +1
<maco> Grace Hopper Celebration
<maco> Diversity in Open Source
<maco> Ohio LinuxFes
<maco> t
<Tubu> thanks a lot for the decrypting... : o)
<Tubu> i will search further in what is already existing then...
<maco> there, added Geek Girl Con to the events calendar too
<maco> GHC is in Portland too though :P
<maco> (GGC is in Seattle)
<maco> my coast is lacking :(
<Tubu> mine too... I'm in Europ... :-D
<Tubu> hm... dont find any "complete" agenda/almanach, in fact... So, I will just try to begin one... in the meanwhile, thanks for your help!
<JanC> Tubu: you're in Belgium?  ☺
<Tubu> yes... ☺
<AlanBell> should the !fr factoid include -be? JanC?
<JanC> AlanBell: what does it say?
<JanC> ubuntu-be doesn't do support in #ubuntu-be
<JanC> our members are encourages to help with support in ubuntu-fr, ubuntu-nl, ubuntu-de, etc.
<JanC> *encouraged*
<JanC> but for people who want to help spread Ubuntu in Belgium, ubuntu-be is the right channel
<JanC> or who want to organize events here
<AlanBell> !fr
<ubot4> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JanC> well, you can discuss things in French in the Belgian channel, but you're more likely to find somebody to chat with in #ubuntu-fr  ;)
<JanC> Ubuntu Switzerland has a similar policy BTW (support in the language-specific channels)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-15
<maco> so, remember how I decided I was going to have an Ubuntu Women table at Southeast LinuxFest?
<maco> turns out that due to the death of the South Carolina LoCo, there wasn't a just plain Ubuntu table there at all
<pleia2> oops :(
<maco> last year there was an Ubuntu table. not that there was an active LoCo then either, but someone from 2 states away (itnet7) had come up to run the Ubuntu table and try to inspire the rebirth of the LoCo
<pleia2> someone from SC was in #ubuntu-us recently mentioning that they couldn't wake anyone up, I just suggested they plan something small and see how it goes, if not use the list of things individuals can do
<pleia2> I completely forgot about self
<pleia2> (but this was on monday anyway)
<maco> jbicha said he applied to the team on LP 2 months ago and hasnt been approved yet. the team admins are asleep at the wheel
<maco> i told him the CC could change team adminship if current people are MIA. LC person who was there (also itnet7 i guess? i forget) said LC can too
<pleia2> LC is the appropriate group (CC will just delegate to them)
<maco> i was thinking of the time the CC handed over UW
<nigelb> Oh, maco with people being not able to join the team, it could be the LP bug which was fixed.
<nigelb> I nudged our admins to fix the team membership manually.
<nigelb> There was a bug that caused team membership policy to be inherited  by the subteams
<nigelb> well, yeah, they'll get a mail, and they probably get a mail.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-16
<akgraner> maco, last yet at SELF I handled all the Ubuntu details and wasn't able to this year
<akgraner> so it fell through the cracks
<akgraner> s/yet/year
<akgraner> I hated I wasn't able to be there this year...
<akgraner> :-(
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-17
<valorie> akgraner: you've had a lot on your plate
<valorie> you focussed on what was most important
<akgraner> valorie, yep I've retired the overachiever, super hero wanna be cape...using it as a table clothe now ;-P
<valorie> that's awesome
<valorie> we need more examples of that
<valorie> heading off burnout, etc.
<akgraner> I don't need to prove anything to anyone I only need to the best I can, when I can, and with the tools I have.....
<valorie> good for you!
<akgraner> oh and knowing when to get out of your own way is important too - sometimes you lead, sometimes you follow, and sometimes you gotta know when to get out of the way (even when it's your own way)
<akgraner> I'm not able to be online often (no one should be subjected to me when I am on my pain meds) though it would be a hilarious conversation I am sure
<valorie> lol
<akgraner> but it's getting all sorta out :-)
<akgraner> how have you been?
<valorie> I've been good
<akgraner> seems like forever since I chatted with you
<valorie> just got back from a sprint in Switzerland
<valorie> which was AWESOME
<akgraner> (or anyone else for that matter)
<akgraner> I bet
<akgraner> good for you!
<akgraner> glad you had a great time
<valorie> now I need to plan for the trip to Berlin for the desktop summit
<valorie> got sponsorship, which is totally cool
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> I have to figure out how I am getting to OSCON
<akgraner> etc
<valorie> OSCON is easy -- I drive
<akgraner> but I'm sure that will work out as well
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> I wish I could
<valorie> there is one of the linuxchix who is looking for a roomie
<akgraner> I gotta fly and find a hotel room ect
<valorie> shall I forward her email to her?
<akgraner> oh please
<valorie> to YOU, I mean
<akgraner> yep
<valorie> to which email?
<akgraner> akgraner@ubuntu.com is fine
<valorie> are you coming to CLS too?
<akgraner> I want too
<valorie> ok, searching for it now so I don't forget
<akgraner> guess it depends on if I do what I am told and let my knee heal
<akgraner> I'm speaking at OSCON this year
<akgraner> and my prior funding had fallen through
<Cheri703> either of you guys coming out for OLF?
<akgraner> thanks valorie
<valorie> sent
<valorie> alison chaiken is the one looking for a roomie
<akgraner> Cheri703, I want to but again depends on funding and if Pete will be home to stay with the kids
<valorie> I would have to get sponsorship to come to OLF
<Cheri703> understandable
<valorie> and for that I would need to do a talk, I guess
<Cheri703> well, I've made the offer to a few people, no idea who/how many will take me up on it, but if you're willing to be an hour away and carpool down, my couch/yard/floor are available for sleeping arrangements :)
<Cheri703> I have a tent :)
<valorie> although maybe I could could squeek it in, since I had sponsorship for both Switzerland and Berlain
<akgraner> valorie, I'm really enjoying seeing you making your mark on the FOSS world
<valorie> that is nice to hear!
<valorie> I particularly liked talking to the two gnome devels at the Randa sprint
<akgraner> Actually I am enoying watching everyone's successes
<valorie> and hope to do more gnome/kde networking
<akgraner> hopefully I'll get back to bloging more
<akgraner> writing for the online sites, the print mags, and doing the book just burned me out for a while on writing for the fun of writing
<valorie> Cheri703: that is generous, but it seems worthwhile to stay close -- and it's fun to share
<valorie> yeah, I was asked to do a book
<valorie> but no
<valorie> not now
<valorie> well, participate, not be the sole author
<akgraner> valorie, it's fun but can be really time consuming
<valorie> also, a google recruiter tried to recruit me for tech writing
<Cheri703> yeah, it's a bit of a hike, but I'll be going down each day (at least that's the current plan), so *shrug* we'll see how it works out :)
<akgraner> sweet
<valorie> I told her I would pass along her info for anyone who wants a google tech-writing job
<akgraner> Cheri703, if I end up going I'll let you know....I'm sure I'll have room for someone
<valorie> Cheri703: any chance we could get a few women to share a room, and include you?\
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> maybe
<Cheri703> :)
<valorie> at LFNW, they include breakfast in the price of the room
<Cheri703> there are a few youngsters in my area who are interested in attending, so carpooling is a way to get them to the event too :)
<valorie> and that usually was lunch for me too - took an apple, yogurt and roll for the lunch, ate the eggs onsite, etc.
<valorie> that's cool too
<valorie> long drive every day though
<valorie> time I would be using for sleeping!
<Cheri703> yeah, I've done it before, used to go the other way before I'd moved
<valorie> when is OLF?
<valorie> oh, so: anyone interesting in Google tech-writing, talk to me
<akgraner> well need to run for a while... chat with you all again laters
<maco> akgraner: itnet7 said he wasnt really up for doing an Ubuntu SC table there again given how lead-balloon-ish it went over last year
<maco> i suggested he shouldve taken email addies down for a mailing list last year to try to get it going
<maco> of course, i suggested it a year too late :P
<akgraner> yeah  - many volunteers didn't show up and it was in a crapy location
<akgraner> next year will rock.. I am sure
<maco> valorie: itd have to be a keynote to get any travel money out of OLF
<maco> valorie: they have enough money to rent the venue, to not have internet access, and to pay for flight/hotel for 2 people
<maco> (the 2 keynotes)
<valorie> to NOT have internet access?
<maco> right
<maco> because net access would add $7000 to the operating costs
<valorie> wow
<maco> so unless they magically get a sponsor to pony up $7K for net access...
<valorie> that's one cool thing about LFNW -- I don't think they pay much for the venue
<valorie> and I think the sponsors do pick up the net access
<valorie> which of course isn't awesome, but does work
<maco> is there an entrance fee at LFNW?
<valorie> no
<maco> either theyve got a crackload of sponsors or theyve got a very affordable venue
<valorie> it's held at a community college
<maco> oh yeah, cheap venue then
<maco> OLF is at the citywide convention center
<valorie> I think some of the teachers are part of the group putting it on
<valorie> 'spensive
<maco> also > 1200 people
<maco> can't go much smaller at that size
<valorie> right, although a CC on a weekend, you could just use a lot of classrooms
<maco> last year they were able to work out a deal for like $1000 to have some tiny number of IP addresses that way vendors could have access
<maco> er....but then youd need to have like 20 tracks at once
<valorie> and the student center for the merchants and such tables
<maco> its not like the classrooms all attach together and can be joined into one room capable of holding 500 people
<valorie> LFNW is more like 500 people, I guess
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> this year they gave out badges, so maybe they'll have more of a handle on attendence
<maco> OLF is talking about charging like $10 if you show up without having pre-registered this year
<maco> dunno if they're going to do it
<maco> but SURPRISE! makes organizing harder
<valorie> indeed
<pleia2> ok, so I set up http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/
<pleia2> (sorry for the awful MyWiki bit, but I doubt it's worth the effort to change ;)
<pleia2> I didn't copy over much data, just enough to get a general idea
<pleia2> now I just need web gurus to help me fix the bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> let me know if you want to help, I'll get you sorted with a login and walk you through
<maco> i'm up fora try
<pleia2> yay!
<maco> ooh actually, i should see if annalee'd like to help. she made a lovely website for her wedding
<nigelb> I'm for a try too.
<pleia2> thanks nigelb, setting some stuff up and then I'll get you a login
<pleia2> ok, I have a plan for doing this testing now :)
<pleia2> for folks who don't want to help with CSS, if you could check out http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme and review the new theme on the active wiki and submit bugs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org that would be awesome
<pleia2> (or you can just mention/discuss bugs here)
<nigelb> pleia2: can you check the edit bar with my theme
<nigelb> Not sure if it looks better or worse now.
<pleia2> nigelb: I like it
<nigelb> orango and aubergine on hover
<pleia2> nigelb: we should touch base with an accessibilty person to confirm it's all good though
<nigelb> oh, ok
<nigelb> pleia2: and refresh for space between content and right bar
<pleia2> nigelb: oh that's much, much better
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> maybe close it in a bit more?
<nigelb> refresh :)
<pleia2> yeah I like that
<pleia2> does anyone happen to have a link to the theme elky originally did that AlanBell based this wiki theme on?
<nigelb> pleia2: what's the bug about header and footer merging? http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/Test looks "okay"
<pleia2> nigelb: Header is an include, I added it, refresh
<nigelb> aha
<pleia2> I don't know whether it's actually a theme thing or something we can fix by editing Header and Footer
<pleia2> but now that I look at it, tableclass="footer" controls everything, so that would be the theme
<pleia2> and <tableclass="rightcolumn">
<nigelb> the actual fix for it is that the div in which that table is enclosed needs a clear:both
<nigelb> It works when I apply hat fix in firebug
<nigelb> but, I don't know how to do it on moinmoin
 * nigelb digs further
<pleia2> hrm, my wiki doesn't have RecentChanges
<nigelb> pleia2: is there supposed to be a python file with the theme?
<pleia2> nigelb: it's at /srv/lib/uw.princessleia.com/data/plugin/theme/nigel-ubuntuwomen.py
<pleia2> nigelb: do you need to be able to edit it?
<nigelb> pleia2: not for now
<nigelb> I just want to read it
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> I just gave it to you anyway
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> might need an apache reload to work though, I dunno
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> nigelb: I'd also like to have a look at elky's original idea for all of this so I can compare
<nigelb> the problem is tables :|
 * pleia2 didn't expect to get much done tonight - progress so far is good!
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> 2 bugs fixed!
<pleia2> we'll catch up with elky and AlanBell to help with the bugs :)
<pleia2> and the 3rd is easy, just copying some images and committing them
 * pleia2 gets the easiest bug \o/
<pleia2> ;)
 * nigelb high-fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<pleia2> sorry it took me so long to get this set up
<pleia2> I do wonder why the theme on our wiki now has "Ubuntu Women" in big black letters at the top
<nigelb> I didn't realize some of them were easy
<nigelb> part of the theme I guess
<pleia2> well it's not like that on mine
<nigelb> hrm
<nigelb> Its coming from the logo
<nigelb> pleia2: somewhere on prod wiki, logo_string has been set
<nigelb> sadly, all I can find is http://moinmo.in/HelpOnConfiguration
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> ok, I'll take a look at that tomorrow and see if I can replicate on the test wiki
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I'm off to wwork, catch you all in a few
<pleia2> thanks for your help!
<nigelb> np :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping
<nigelb> AlanBell: need a bit of help with the wiki themeing.
<pleia2> nigelb: ah logo_string was it, it's now showing up on the test wiki too
<pleia2> still don't know why RecentChanges and the help docs don't exist though
<nigelb> pleia2: I suspect there's a macro for recent changes
<pleia2> yeah, no luck finding how to add that yet, it should "just work"
<nigelb> pleia2: works now :-)
 * nigelb added manualy
<nigelb> I have an item on my things to do tonigh for the wiki, so I'll try to get that footer problem fixed.
<nigelb> ooh, which reminds me.
<pleia2> nigelb: oh, thanks :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: Do you have a few minutes to test a change I made to the UW theme in the test bed?
<nigelb> (Some time today, not necessarily now)
<Pendulum> nigelb: yeah, I'll have time later (but not now because I'm getting ready for the a11y Q&A)
<nigelb> Pendulum: cool, ping me when you're free and I'll let you know what to do :-)
<pleia2> hmm, this wiki uses /img/moin-diff.png for the RecentChanges page, but the one we have installed on the canonical server uses /img/u-diff.png
<Pendulum> nigelb: is this part of your attempting to turn me into a web developer?
<pleia2> Pendulum: we need a11y review :)
<pleia2> no webdev
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> pleia2: ah, okay. makes more sense :) ( nigelb has just been working on it with me & summit, so never know...)
<pleia2> (well, we need webdev too, but not from people who don't want to do it!)
<pleia2> haha
<Pendulum> hey, I can say I've contributed code to something now! :)
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: Mike and I've had talks about summit and LD.
<nigelb> I'm sticking wwith LD because it really has only me.
<nigelb> erm summit
<nigelb> LD has 4 people constantly behind it.
<pleia2> one of them should fix time zones :D
 * pleia2 runs
<nigelb> yeah, Mike's on it :)
<pleia2> that's good
<nigelb> Timezone is really hard really. Because of DST coming into the picture.
<pleia2> I know
<pleia2> but having it working is vital for what LD is
<nigelb> Yeah, its nice that stub (who wrote pytz) hangs around ubuntu channels (he works for C)
<pleia2> why?
<nigelb> because there's someone who's solved this problem before.
<nigelb> I had to do this all over again at work.
<nigelb> DST is the singular messed up concept ever :|
<pleia2> isn't there a website where you can view what your page looks like in IE?
<maco> browsershots
<pleia2> thank you :)
<nigelb> I'm not going anywhere near IE bugs :-)
<pleia2> oh dear, this site takes a while
<pleia2> nigelb: that's ok, we still need to test it though
<nigelb> pleia2: yeah, we'll probably need to fix a few issues too.
<nigelb> I hate doing it, but yeah, we gotta do it.
<maco> i actually have a windows vm at work
<maco> want me to take imagebin?
<pleia2> I have an XP license so I'm trying to bring up the VM now
<pleia2> oh dear, our .png files need work
<pleia2> how do you make transparent pngs not suck in windows?
<maco> you don't
<maco> well
<maco> i think you can get some javascript to make windows support them?
<maco> its something ridiculously stupid like that
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> "Why only versions 5.5 & 6? Because Windows IE versions prior to 5.5 do not support the filter which fixes the PNG problem, and version 7 (not yet released at the time of writing in January 2006) is reported to have fixed the issue entirely."
<pleia2> ok, so maybe I need a newer browser
<maco> same site i just hit
<pleia2> this is IE 6
<nigelb> pleia2: really, we shouldn't go as far low as IE6.
<pleia2> do XP users user IE 7 now? do we care about IE 6?
<pleia2> nigelb: ok thanks :)
<nigelb> Most companies don't support IE6 anymore.
<pleia2> ok cool
<maco> even microsoft is trying to kill off IE6
<pleia2> how do I make my XP use IE7?
<nigelb> Google recently stopped IE7 too, but I think we should support it IE7
<nigelb> pleia2: service pack I guess
<nigelb> or update
<nigelb> actually, install IE8, and install developer tools extension
<maco> they had an ad in drupalcon's booklet apologising to web devs for the hell of ie6
<nigelb> that should give you IE8 + IE7
<pleia2> ugh, I don't know how to upgrade this
<pleia2> ah, clicking on one of the shields
<pleia2> no, that is just to turn on automatic updates
<pleia2> nigelb: do you have a link to the dev toolbar? installing 3rd party things in windows scares me
<pleia2> I don't want to install the wrong one and make a mess of everything
<pleia2> pngs look fine in ie8
<nigelb> pleia2: yeah, let me grab it for you :)
<nigelb> pleia2: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=95e06cbe-4940-4218-b75d-b8856fced535
<nigelb> its from microsoft, not third party :)
<pleia2> oh good, thank you
<nigelb> They sometimes do good things for web devs
<pleia2> gosh, we are so spoiled by apt :)
<pleia2> ok, how do I make this show it to me in IE7?
<pleia2> (you can tell me to go away if you want, I'll figure it out eventually :))
<nigelb> can you see the toolbar?
<nigelb> (I'm quoting from memory, so its slightly flaky)
<pleia2> yeah
<nigelb> There's somewhere it says IE8 Mode
<nigelb> clicking on that should give you other options
<pleia2> there are compatibility modes
<nigelb> I think one of them
<pleia2> oh wait, it's in the developer tools popup thingy
<nigelb> aha
<pleia2> ok, it's kinda yucky in IE7, but not so bad as IE6
<pleia2> I don't want to work on this now, but it's good to know I can check it and tackle it at some point, thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> pleia2: Np :)
<nigelb> pleia2: I think I know how to fix IE7 problems. IE6 ones are harder.
<pleia2> the biggest 7 one I see is the mouseover buttons at the top are poorly formatted
<nigelb> I need to install IE.
<pleia2> cut off on top and bottom, and wrap annoyingly
<nigelb> I'm just pondering VM vs wine.
<pleia2> created http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
<pleia2> for now it's just stuff from my FCM article back in 2008
<pleia2> so we'll want to add more, and reach out to teams that have been successful attracting more women (like Vancouver, BC)
<valorie> that is a GREAT start, pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-18
<AlanBell> so there are lots of types of competitions out there (and even more if you don't use safesearch)
<AlanBell> caption competitions http://www.merseysideskeptics.org.uk/tag/caption-competition/
<AlanBell> poetry (and bad poetry) http://www.guilfordian.com/2.3199/award-winning-poetry-sucks-at-bad-feminist-poetry-contest-1.1760236
<AlanBell> programming and informatics http://www.olympiad.org.uk/
<AlanBell> essays http://www.skeptic.org.uk/magazine/competitions
<AlanBell> making unity lenses was an interesting idea but apparently there may be changes coming which make that a less good idea
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-19
<nigelb> AlanBell: I need a little bit of help with the wiki theme
<AlanBell> sure
<nigelb> hang on, let me link you to the broken page
<nigelb> http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/Test
<nigelb> so, the div that's enclosing the footer needs a clear:both
<nigelb> only I don't know how to get to that div.  suggestions?
<AlanBell> hmm, I thought there was one
<nigelb> there's a clear:both for the table, but it doesn't work tables really
<AlanBell> http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/Test
 * AlanBell cheated
<AlanBell> ----------
<nigelb> woah
<nigelb> how did you do that?
<AlanBell> http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/Test?action=edit&editor=text
<nigelb> hrm
<nigelb> let me see if I can put that cheat into the footer
<AlanBell> there is a class that does clear:both on the hr with 10 ----------
 * AlanBell tried to put it in the footer
<nigelb> \o/
 * AlanBell would like nigelb to succeed
<nigelb> Its on the footer now
<AlanBell> oh good
<nigelb> one more bug tackled!
<nigelb> pleia2: ^^'
 * nigelb ^5 AlanBell 
<AlanBell> ^5
<pleia2> awesome, thanks AlanBell!
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-06-12
<pleia2> meeting in an hour :)
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes
<jledbetter> kk
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 12 18:00:03 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<jledbetter> o/
<Tubu> :)
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> #link wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic Career Days
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<Cheri703> So, I know I've said it before, but: We need volunteers!!
<Cheri703> Our sessions so far have been well received, so I want to keep it going, but to do that we need presenters
<Cheri703> Anyone who wants to volunteer can find contact info/instructions on the wiki page
<pleia2> Cheri703: maybe send a reminder to the mailing list too?
<Cheri703> yeah, I can do that
<pleia2> great
<Cheri703> that's it :)
<pleia2> ok, thanks!
<pleia2> #topic -Q Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> so, quick update on blueprint items
<pleia2> I think the only thing we managed to get done last month was a bit of a refresh to blog.ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> instead of writing a whole new theme, I just installed the standard Ubuntu one and uploaded our logos, if anyone really wants to redesign beyond that, please feel free to put a team together to make a proposal
<pleia2> I have wordpress demo space on a server (same one we did wiki dev on), so if anyone needs space where they can work collaboratively, just let me know and I'll set something up
<pleia2> I don't really have updates on my items beyond that
<pleia2> anyone else have any updates on theirs?
 * jledbetter doesn't
<Cheri703> no :/
<pleia2> we do have leadership elections on the horizon, and it got me thinking that 1 year terms are too short
<pleia2> elections are time-consuming and 2 years is pretty standard in the Ubuntu community
<jledbetter> There's not a max number of times one can be elected right?
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> I'm wondering if we just want to create a poll saying "keep 3 leaders for another year and extend leadership period to 2 years" and see where that lands us
<pleia2> assuming Cheri703 and jledbetter are still up for another year :)
<Cheri703> I'm ok with it
<pleia2> how about you jledbetter?
<jledbetter> I'm thinking someone with more time might be better instead of me. :(
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> well, we don't currently have any volunteers to handle an election
<jledbetter> But yeah, 2 years should be good especially if it's norm. Could even stagger if that makes things easier for knowledge retainment/training.
<jledbetter> I could do the election since I'm not running? For one slot?
<pleia2> staggering doesn't solve our "elections take a ton of time" problem
<jledbetter> True
<pleia2> which is my primary concern :\
<pleia2> and yeah, since you're not running you can handle it
<jledbetter> Ok, I will. Y'all can do another year and I'll find a 2-year person :) Win win!
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess outlines the process
<pleia2> I think if we do it this way, we want to vote on all three spots
<pleia2> so 2 incumbents
<pleia2> (of course now I'm putting us on the hook for another *2* years :))
<jledbetter> Says 2 people need to be responsible for the poll. I'll email the list to find a helper and announce the elections. Next week maybe? Since it's July 7 nominations.
<jledbetter> Or maybe this week. It's the 12th. Oops :)
<Cheri703> heh
<pleia2> we can adjust timing as needed
<pleia2> but sounds good jledbetter!
<pleia2> #action jledbetter to find and work with another volunteer to handle leadership elections
<meetingology> ACTION: jledbetter to find and work with another volunteer to handle leadership elections
<jledbetter> Right. And, Cheri703, I owe you a career day. I'll schedule that up this month or next :)
<pleia2> yay!
<jledbetter> I'm not unpacked yet but by-golly I can do other stuff! ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone else have anything? announcements? upcoming event news they wish to share?
<Cheri703> :) thanks jledbetter
<Cheri703> (didn't see that til just now)
<jledbetter> You're welcome, Cheri703
<pleia2> ok, we'll wrap this up
<pleia2> thanks everyone! :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 12 18:24:19 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-06-12-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-06-12-18.00.html
<Cheri703> alright, I'm off to work! have a good day folks
<jledbetter> Thank you, pleia2 :)
<pleia2> later Cheri703
<jledbetter> See ya later, Cheri703
<AlanBell> o/
<Tubu> bye
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-11
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 11 18:02:17 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<Cheri703> yo
<Deindre> O/
<pleia2> #chair Cheri703 Deindre
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 Deindre pleia2
<pleia2> #agenda http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> so it looks like our only agenda item is our blueprint
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu Women UDS-1305 Goals
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> Cheri703: do you need some help reaching out to folks for career days? (one of my items is helping you :))
<Cheri703> uhm, yes. What I think I'll do is set up a google form so folks can input topic, desired day/time (or even desired month and go from there), and then I can send it out to folks
<Cheri703> so I will let you know when I set that up and then request your assistance in getting contact info for everyone
<pleia2> maybe checkboxes for months they might be available so they can check multiple? (probably want to space them out, only one per month seems to work well)
<Cheri703> yeah, that's a good idea
<Deindre> yes, it is
<pleia2> ok, I can help with the form when you have a draft
<pleia2> I haven't started working on the survey, I will in the next couple weeks (before our next meeting, certainly)
<Deindre> pleia2: I'm very interested with the survey, because my talk on GUADEC
<pleia2> Deindre: great, I'll make sure I launch the discussion on list so everyone can help
<Deindre> let's work together on it if you want
<pleia2> sounds good :) AlanChicken also signed up to help
<pleia2> (hehe, chicken)
<pleia2> AlanBell!
<pleia2> I was at AdaCamp this past weekend and was able to talk to a woman from WoMoz, I might be helping them out to do some profiles of women in their community
<pleia2> so yay collaboration :)
<Cheri703> \o/
<pleia2> last thing on the blueprint looks like competition stuff, Cheri703 - have any plans there?
<Cheri703> Now that your wedding and my move have settled, we need to get cracking on this
<pleia2> ++
<Cheri703> we need a. questions, b. "official rules", c. announcements/promotion
<Cheri703> so.
<Cheri703> we need people to help with this. I know pleia2 and Pendulum were slated to help, did we have any other specific volunteers?
<Cheri703> I can't honestly remember
<Cheri703> if we try to limit participation to women only, that will be difficult because no one knows you're a dog on the internet
<pleia2> I think we just need to trust that the people identify as women
<Cheri703> ok, so you think it's alright to have a stated "women only participants" type of thing?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> that's how it's been for all our past things
<Deindre> yes, why should a men faints to be a woman?
<pleia2> the goal is to engage women in something related to tech and ubuntu
<Cheri703> ok, as far as other rules, I'm thinking: one entry per IP address (could even have a link to what is my ip so folks can enter it in the form), only fully completed entries will be checked, only fully correct entries will be entered in the drawing for the prizes, 3 prizes total
<Cheri703> chosen at random
<Deindre> sounds good
<Cheri703> any other rules we should include?
<pleia2> I think we also trust that the person is a real person, no IP address, just have them specify city, state, country (if they lie, we can match up address they give us with what they said in their form and deny sending)
<Cheri703> ok, that works too
<pleia2> address they give us to send prizes, that is
<Cheri703> yeah
<pleia2> we won't require a specific address to participate, I think it will be interesting to see roughly where participants are from though :)
<Cheri703> yeah, definitely
<Deindre> I'm not totally agree in ask address
<pleia2> other than that, sounds good
<pleia2> Cheri703: I can draft up the rules if you want to start working on putting a questions spreadsheet together
<Cheri703> sure. I probably won't get to it today, but hopefully by the end of the weekend
<Cheri703> if you are going to draft up rules, you can also explain prizes
<Cheri703> one sec while I grab links
<Cheri703> (as in, if you're prepping for a blog post or such)
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to create doc and mail list to get survey questions going
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to create doc and mail list to get survey questions going
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to create private questions spreadsheet for competition
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to create private questions spreadsheet for competition
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to do first draft of rules for competition
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to do first draft of rules for competition
<pleia2> I'll share the draft, so you can add in prizes if you want ;)
<Cheri703> ok, sounds good, I'll have to find the links again
<pleia2> just figure we get rolling with small tasks for now
<Cheri703> sounds good
<Cheri703> that's enough to get us started at least
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> o/
<Deindre> pleia2: I open a google drive document https://docs.google.com/document/d/15R5zL_647H1HNT_JQtYt3btZpuofY2k1nCOsTktykZY/edit?usp=sharing
<pleia2> Deindre: I already have one, just need to structure it and share it out
<Deindre> ak ok, :)
<pleia2> AlanBell, Deindre - if you want to PM me the gmail account you want me to send it to I can do that in a bit
<pleia2> s/send/share
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone else have anything they wanted to talk about?
<pleia2> alright, I think we can wrap this up then
<pleia2> thanks for all the volunteering! good to see :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 11 18:29:29 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-06-11-18.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-06-11-18.02.html
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-06-10
<pleia2> reminder, summit session starting in 10 minutes over in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22231/community-1406-ubuntu-women/ (for video)
<belkinsa> The Hangout to join is: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfjQgQMNBw5uLxc0z13ps_1tRDTaBVN_5IwtHHT5P07G8PIqg?authuser=1&hl=en
<belkinsa> Everything is added to the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-06-14
 * AlanBell frowns at people trying to earn a ban
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-06-19
<khushbu> hi I am khushbu new to ubuntu women project. Is there any one who can guide me regarding details to contribute to this
#ubuntu-women-project 2020-06-09
<luna_> 7t
